# Man bursts into flames after being tasered in Australia



## CougarKing (21 Jul 2009)

Charging cops with a gasoline can and a lighter? Did he have a death wish or something??  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/07/21/tasered-man-bursts-into-f_n_241831.html



> Tasered Man Bursts Into Flames In Australia
> Huffington Post
> First Posted: 07-21-09 09:16 AM   |   Updated: 07-21-09 09:34 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## dustinm (21 Jul 2009)

So, he had a _burning desire_ for some attention?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> So, he had a _burning desire_ for some attention?



In that case, he made an illuminating discovery in his quest for fire.


----------



## GAP (21 Jul 2009)

Couldn't they have at least saved him for the Australian equivilant of the 4th of July fireworks.....if he heals in time there's still hope for him...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Jul 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Couldn't they have at least saved him for the Australian equivilant of the 4th of July fireworks.....if he heals in time there's still hope for him...



Yeah, hope that he can continue to be a gas huffing loser who is now on permanant disability.  
That folks, is karma in action!  :nod:


----------

